# BMW Turbo Running on VW Engine Management



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

May 2011 - Louisville, KY: Since C2 specializes in performance tuning of OEM VW ECUs, it was only natural that when our Software Engineer, Ryan Potter wanted to build an E30 Turbo BMW with an M30B32 motor swap; what makes more sense than to ditch the 1984 BMW batch-fire-fuel-injection with distributor to VW Coilpack ME7 12V VR6 engine management ! ! ! That’s what EVERYONE would do…right? 
We wanted to post up some preliminary pictures of the status of the build…which is now running on fully functioning Bosch ECU. Stay tuned as we bring you updates as the car continues to undergo the evolution.


*1987 E30 325I*

Custom cage
Bilstein shocks
IE Springs
Speedline wheels
wheel Stud conversion
UUC Sway bar kit
Spearco bmw strut bar
Autometer gauges. Oil pressure , EGT, Water temperaute,volt,boost, 
PLX M-300 wideband
Bride lowmax seats
Longacre race mirror

*1984 733i M30B32 engine *

Custom rocker arm stoppers
Custom turbo manifold
Holset H1C 21cm turb


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

.... this may get interesting :sly:


----------



## MrCornBread (Oct 13, 2003)

interested. the m30 swap looks right at home in there.
What fuel/injector size/power goals?


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I like this kind of stuff.

It's hard to tell but is that the MAF sensor on the driver's side near the upper rad hose? If so, stable flow readings using the blow through? Far enough along to notice saturation limits? 

Care to share any details on the trigger wheel? Beyond that I imagine it would be laying down the wire/hardware to match the bmw firing order to the vw ecu outputs. Or did you play with the order in the software(probably easier to extend/shorten wires than reprogram output channels)? 

Knock detection? I had a 533i for awhile and know the chains can be noise makers... phantom knock prone. Stout engines - should be a blast with a turbo. 

Looks like fun.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I believe TDC on a vw engine using crank triggers is on tooth #13.

Kinda silly to run VW management on a BMW, for the amount of work I would have ran MS3 of some sort.

Either way to each his own, nice project.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> I believe TDC on a vw engine using crank triggers is on tooth #13.
> 
> Kinda silly to run VW management on a BMW, for the amount of work I would have ran MS3 of some sort.
> 
> Either way to each his own, nice project.


i would have just dropped in a ls1


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

^No way. Work with what you have and limit the down time especially when the work required is in your "wheel house".


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

painted some parts. looking good 

pictures are unedited and straight off camera!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

good stuff, so glad you cleaned up the oil feed line :laugh:
(@ the first pics I was like WTF?)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> good stuff, so glad you cleaned up the oil feed line :laugh:
> (@ the first pics I was like WTF?)


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

opcorn: in for burn out videos


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

vento86 said:


> opcorn: in for burn out videos


haha. i will be posting some pictures from the dyno and the chart here today in a little bit. we have some videos but probably wont get those up until monday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

sounds easier than moving the driver's seat back 1' opcorn:


----------

